# Fish coming off of arrows



## Mr Rogers93 (Apr 21, 2013)

I went Bowfishing in Florida a few days ago and encountered a lot of problems with fish coming off of arrows. In total there were 6 fish (Gar and Tilapia) that had managed to pull the barbs out of themselves. I have used the standard Muzzy Point and Sting-A-Ree Points. Both points have had similar failure rates. Does anyone know of a better arrow point? Or does anyone have some words of wisdom to help land some fish?


----------



## S Adams (Apr 21, 2013)

We use innerloc three blade for big fish and innerloc pro point/muzzy carp points for small fish!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 21, 2013)

Also some say to bend the barbs in on the muzzy points and that helps a lot?


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 21, 2013)

Pinch the barbs in close to the shaft on the Muzzys. Chunk the sting-r-ree's. The huge point on them makes penetration a problem. We shoot everything from 8" gar to 220 lb alligator gar with the Muzzys. The trick is penetration and getting the barbs to spin out sideways. I can't believe the gar where getting off. Usually, you can shoot them with no barbs and land them.


----------



## FOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Hard Core said:


> Pinch the barbs in close to the shaft on the Muzzys. Chunk the sting-r-ree's. The huge point on them makes penetration a problem. We shoot everything from 8" gar to 220 lb alligator gar with the Muzzys. The trick is penetration and getting the barbs to spin out sideways. I can't believe the gar where getting off. Usually, you can shoot them with no barbs and land them.



X2 Bend them closed,and make sure they'll turn 90 to the shaft.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hard Core said:


> Pinch the barbs in close to the shaft on the Muzzys. Chunk the sting-r-ree's. The huge point on them makes penetration a problem. We shoot everything from 8" gar to 220 lb alligator gar with the Muzzys. The trick is penetration and getting the barbs to spin out sideways. I can't believe the gar where getting off. Usually, you can shoot them with no barbs and land them.


 pinch them in on the muzzys best tip ever


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2013)

Most fish I've ever lost like that were because I didn't check to make sure the head release was screwed tight after a missed shot and it let the barbs reverse. I try to get in the habit of regularely checking the point to make sure it's tight. Never had a problem with Muzzys or Sting-a-rees either other than that.


----------



## mmoorebb5 (Apr 23, 2013)

I had the same problem today.  I shot 6 gar and only landed 1 the rest all pulled out, some right away and some after fighting them.  I use muzzy so I will definately try pinching the barbs but how do you make sure the barbs rotate 90degrees other than looseneing the tip?
Matt


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 23, 2013)

Take a pair of pliers and grab hold of them barbs and squeeze em in some. Muzzys work. 

I think the bending of the barbs keeps the hole smaller so you don't have a blown out entrance hole.

Also make sure your tip isn't wore out. If the barbs go further than 90 degrees change em out!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 24, 2013)

gene davis


----------



## Mr Rogers93 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who posted here and helped me out. I just wanted to share the catch that was made due to all of the help I received here!


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't see the picture Mr. Rodgers


----------



## Mr Rogers93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you see the image now?


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 28, 2013)

I can see it now!

That's a nice gar!!


----------

